# Modifier for 96372 IM injection + same day flu Vaccine Modifier?



## Lweiner (Sep 17, 2015)

Can someone tell me if I need to add modifier 59 when an IM injection (96372)+ influenza virus vaccine (G0008) are given the same day? If so, is the modifier applied to the IM injection or Vaccine? thank you.


----------



## philipwells (Sep 18, 2015)

I'd like an answer to this as well. We've always billed it as seen below:

99212-25
J0696
96372-59
J0702
96372-76

For your example, we would bill it as:

99212-25
90658
G0008-59
J0696
96372-59

Don't take my examples as correct, I'm basically seconding your question with another example = /

I'd like clarification if the 59 is needed on the first 96372 and a 76 on the second 96372.


----------



## jademound (Sep 18, 2015)

*No modifier required*

No, a modifier is not required for these 2 injections. You can bill them as you would if you were only doing one. If there is an office visit, a 25 modifier is still required for the office visit.


----------

